# Schallplatte



## Xarus (12. November 2001)

Huhu,

wie könnte ich eine Schallplatte erstellen?
Eigentlich geht es mir nur um die Rillen.
Bei Erstellung einer rechteckigen Auswahl, gefüllt mit Scanlines und dann mit Polarkoordinaten gefiltert verzerrt es zu einem nicht-sehr-schönen Ergebnis.
Und eine runde Auswahl ca. 12-tausendmal zu verkleinern und die Kontur zu füllen ist mir etwas zu aufwendig.

Weiß jemand von euch Rat?

Gruss,
Xarus.


----------



## lexi (12. November 2001)

die idee is gut, machs 5x so groß und verkleiners dann, jetzt müsste es annehmlich aussehen


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (12. November 2001)

*diagonale Linien*

Also,

genaugenommen hat 'ne Schallplatte ja nur eine Rille, quasi keine konzentrischen Ringe sondern 'ne Spirale. Kriegste aber auch hin - mit'n bisschen Geduld.
Ertmal eine Hilfslinenmatrix erstellen und dann die Lininen von einen Tick drehen mit >frei transformieren, sodass sie diagonal auf der einen Seite immer eine Hilfslinie tiefer an den Rand stoßen als auf der Steite gegenüber (oder eine Hilfslinie höher - kommt drauf an, von wo du guckst). Wenn Du dann die Polarkoordinaten drübrjagst und halt wie schon empfohlnen das ganze etwas verkleinerst, sieht's ganz nett aus.
Noch schicker ist es, wenn Du zwei keilförmige Lichtreflexe auf Deine Scheibe zauberst ...


----------



## Alphator (13. November 2001)

also ich würd das so machen:

neues bild 5 - 6 mal so groß wie die platte werden soll

eine etwas dickere helle linie übers ganze bild ziehen

filter => verzerrungsfilter => strudel => auf den höchsten wert stellen und 2-4 mal anwenden

zum schluss noch die zwei enden manuel angleichen oder ausklingen lassen

und mit strg.+T verkleinern bis man die rillen gerade so erkennen kann

in die hintergrundebene einen schwarzen kreiß ziehen

und vielleicht noch einen glanzeffekt drauf

fertig


cu 
Alphator


----------



## Xarus (13. November 2001)

*Aloha*

Ich habe es mal mit dem Strudelfilter versucht. Wenn man die nach Wunsch gestrudelte Ebene einige Male dupliziert und in alle Richtungen um Schamhaaresbreite verschiebt, siehts ganz gut aus.
Aber ich würde gerne mal den Tipp vom Onkel Jürgen ausprobieren.
Aber irgendwie scheitert´s bei mir an dem Begriff 
Hilfslinienmatrix :{}(uuurghh).
Ist das ´ne Art Spirale? Fliegen da Pistolenkugeln gaaaanz langsam?
Uiuiui...mein Kopf qualmt.


Bye,
Xarus


----------



## Saesh (13. November 2001)

ich kann dir mal gezippt das Schallplatten tutorial von gfx4all.de schicken!


----------



## Xarus (13. November 2001)

Jau, det wär echt knorke.
Ihr habt ja noch Baustelle bei euch.
Mehl-Addi müsste im Profil stehen.

Gruss,
Xarus


----------



## Saesh (13. November 2001)

melde dich bitte per ICQ (82734240) weil ich das sonst so oder so wieder vergesse


----------

